# Anyone had nervousness/anxiety with Hyoscyamine or Dicyclomine?



## jnatoli (Jun 8, 2004)

Hello all--I was recently diagnosed with IBS, with part of my problem being spasms in my colon. Doc gave me Hyoscyamine first, but it made me really loopy and EXTREMELY nervous/anxious/agitated.I told him and he's having me try Dicyclomine...and although I don't have the dizziness, etc, I'm still experiencing severe anxiousness and irritability.FYI--I take Effexor XR, 75mg daily...and to be honest, my first thought is that the anti-spasm meds are counterracting the Effexor!Anyway--has anyone experienced this? If so, what did you DO about it?I'm really frustrated (and so is my wife) with the side-effects. Any info/advice/etc. would really be appreciated.


----------



## LD1 (Jan 20, 2004)

Not a doctor, so I don't know. But when I took Dicyclomine (along with 100 mg of zoloft at that time) I felt tired and worn out, not anxious. I would talk to your doc b/c I was told dicyclomine does not interact with anti-anxiety/depression meds. Is it possible that your anxiety has just reached a higher level and your correlating it with the anti-spasmodics?


----------

